# Logojet



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello all.,

Not sure where to post this question..

I have seen these at the trade shows but not much info in here on them.

LogoJET Direct to Substrate Inkjet Solvent & UV Printers - Golf Ball Printer

Does anyone have any pros or cons on them?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## DTGmart (Apr 24, 2015)

Sstraley01 said:


> Hello all.,
> 
> Not sure where to post this question..
> 
> ...


This is T-shirt forum and I think you can find more information about UV printers and Solvent printers on different forum. But We carry both printers so I thought maybe I can help you. Sorry for numbering and summarizing the facts below in advance.

UV vs Solvent Summary
1. Material: Similar but most Solvent Printers can't print on dark surfaces since there is no white ink. Check with Manufacturer 
2. Durability: UV is better on Hard Material, almost permanent.
3. Cure: 
UV: UV light. Almost instantly during printing. 
Solvent: Heat or air, Takes few second
4. Maintenance: UV easier
5. Price: UV is newer technology
6. Ink cost: Solvent is cheaper


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I dont recomend them, bought one and have had nothing but problems from day one! I have a $10,000 printer that wont work and they dont seem to care.


----------



## mbrowniehoo (Mar 30, 2016)

moosevalley said:


> I dont recomend them, bought one and have had nothing but problems from day one! I have a $10,000 printer that wont work and they dont seem to care.


We bought a logojet last year. Horrible customer service. Horrible printer. Nothing but problems. When it does print? It does do a great job. But when your tech says "use a hammer" to repair, or "it was glued on and should have used a magnet", or "you need new ink" and most your ink has been used flushing the system because its not working......there's definite problems with the printer.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I totaly agree, from the first day I had it the first set up we went threw half the ink flushing the system. Come to find out they had the lines inside the machine crossed and the colors were getting mixed. They came threw with a new set of ink for me, printer worked great for a couple weeks. Like you said when it does print it does a good job. But thats the problem WHEN it prints.


----------



## tipgypsy (Jan 16, 2011)

moosevalley said:


> I totaly agree, from the first day I had it the first set up we went threw half the ink flushing the system. Come to find out they had the lines inside the machine crossed and the colors were getting mixed. They came threw with a new set of ink for me, printer worked great for a couple weeks. Like you said when it does print it does a good job. But thats the problem WHEN it prints.


 Which models do you guys have , are they UV or solvent ? 
I wouldn't mind picking up a couple junkers to play with , have not tried a Logojet yet, I buy every junk Direct color systems printer I find - love playing with them .


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought the EX4, when I bought it 2 years ago it had just come out, was told by the sales woman it was a great machine. Shortly after I started having problems, the thing I found funny was the machine wasnt on the site any longer. I asked them if they had other people having issues and thats they they took it off the site, she said no it was that they were pushing another model. Thought it sounded funny. Later on I asked another sales rep why the machine was not shown on the site anymore nad he told me they had a lot of problems with them and stopped selling them.


----------



## tipgypsy (Jan 16, 2011)

I hadn't heard of that model before - its based on the 1800 epson Ill bet - The guy that sold me his DCS printer upgraded to one of the uv2400 logojets , He says he loves it -but its a different print engine , I think the dcs printers are built better but they are a handful to keep printing. I guess its the same with all .


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

They have been trying to sell me the UV model, I have had nothing but problems with this for the past 2 years after spending close to $12,000 on it, the answer to everything is oh well we have a UV for $25,000 we can sell you. Why would I feel safe putting more money into a brand that has let me down so much


----------



## tipgypsy (Jan 16, 2011)

I would be in a blue funk for a long time after that . Saw some good looking printable s on your web site so looks like you got a replacement or got a little work out of the beast hopefully .
Wish you better luck in the future.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh it worked great for about a month. Now its just a tax write off. All they want to do is sell me another one and get more money out of me. When I tell them I dont want to buy a new printer they dont reply to my emails


----------



## Urban Lofgren (Jan 12, 2017)

Which model you have.
/Urban


----------

